# Suburban build



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

Got the new frame in today.
NS Suburban 26"
Tabletop tires
FUNN stem and bars
Outlaw wheelset (got a deal)
Planning to pop for some Vendetta cranks.
Still haven't decided on a fork. GL or 318? Was going to get 4x, but too much $$.
Any recommendations for headset? I want something really strong. This was hard to get ahold of, I'd hate to damage the frame.
I'll post more as it comes along.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

id say go argyle 318 i have one and love it. ive never ridden an gold label before so i cant vouch for it but i love my 318, its awesome!


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd go with a Gold Label. Every Argyle i've ever tried felt like a pile of poop. Gonna be a sick build :thumbsup:


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

I love my 409, so I can't imagine a 318 would be a bad choice. I've head that GLs are alright, I'm personally not a fan of "the Poo"


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I like how the Tabletops are the first thing purchased...damn tires are scarce. 

Also, why the 26" over the 24"? I lust for a 24" Suburban.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

nice man, i have an 07 that had outlaws and tabletops til i switched to 24's. now the frame is a little harder to manual but easier to bunny hop.
you will love it. 
as for fork id say go with the argyle. i have a 318 and like it alot. As a matter of fact im thinking of selling it and starting a new build based around 24's (just throwing it out there for anyone interested, lowered to about 72mm, only ridden 10 times tops, new condition)


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm building up a suburban as well. I chose to run the fox f100 since its super light and i got great deal on it. As far as headset goes, I just picked up a Chris King last night.

I think Vendetta cranks are sort of a waste, Profiles are a lot nicer and stronger.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

btw, did your frame come with those sticker sheet things that they said it would come with? Cause mine didn't.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

search craigslist in your area. ilikemybike just got a 2008 reba for 300 bucks.
good deals on there


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> nice man, i have an 07 that had outlaws and tabletops til i switched to 24's. now the frame is a little harder to manual but easier to bunny hop.
> you will love it.
> as for fork id say go with the argyle. i have a 318 and like it alot. As a matter of fact im thinking of selling it and starting a new build based around 24's (just throwing it out there for anyone interested, lowered to about 72mm, only ridden 10 times tops, new condition)


Ahhh what's with everyone selling their Argyles NOW....

Just kidding -- I'm happy with the Sherman Firefly I picked up :thumbsup:


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

gold label is super doooooper light
argyle, lots of adjustment, fairly light and wikidly strong


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I would say go with a used Pike 454 coil


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nice start, I'm sure you're stoked. Yeah, nice score on those TT's too, haha.

If you want a stout headset, look at the Solid. Mine has been rocking strong... just have to grease it a lot and can't store your bike outside. Roller bearings are the beat.


...and I've never heard of a pike 454 coil... isn't that air only?


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Paintpeeler. I got the 26" because I'm 6 feet tall and usually ride more MTB style jumps and some park. I'm coming from a p2 and didn't want something too twitchy.

NO! I didn't get the sticker sheet either, one sticker came with it. I did get touch up paint!?

ClimingBubba. You can reverse the lowering of the Argyle, I assume? I may be interested.

I have a REBA on my XC bike. I'm selling the whole bike. Can't stand my Reba. BTW, MKIII for sale.

Thanks. I'll check out the Solid headsets.

I'm itching to order the rest of my parts.


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*Installed the cranks*

Got the Vendettas installed, pretty pleased so far, they seem really solid. Matching 28 tooth ring, I'll be running 12 in the back.
The Argyle 318 is awaiting the headset which should be here Monday. BTW, there were 3 thick plastic washer looking pieces in with the Argyle, I'm guessing for adjusting the internals? Anyone know? I didn't see anything about it in the booklet.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

motts said:


> BTW, there were 3 thick plastic washer looking pieces in with the Argyle, I'm guessing for adjusting the internals? Anyone know? I didn't see anything about it in the booklet.


those can be used for 2 things
1. put directly under the left top cap to be used for preload (there should be 1 or two more already there)
2. to lower your fork. you take as many as you want, i think each of them is about 4 mm and you put them under the negative spring (small spring at the bottom of left leg assembly). if you put 5 that would lower your for to about 80mm or to an A/C length of about 471mm

lowering the arglye on the suburban would be ideal, the geometry is based off of a 80mm marz fork. that would be an A/C height of 465. so you would need to put about 6 or 7 of those washers in to give you the same A/C height on your argyle.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

This is how I lowered my 409, little different fork, but I imagine its the same concept.

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200919


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*She's done and she runs!*

After a hillbilly build from hell, hammers, saws, giant bolts, multiple trips to the shop, etc. the new Suburban is done. I took my tools to the trails first ride and didn't even need them. I need to buy some better tools.
Super fun ride, very flickable, the table tops take some getting used to in our dry, sandy dirt.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Sick build. I'm wondering why you didn't go with the white Vendettas instead?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Is it just me or do you have a single Gustav rear brake? 

Your bike looks super rad!!! My boss is trying to decide on a new dirt jumper and the Suburban seems to be at the very top of his list... Those jumps look fun as hell too!! Enjoy.

Cheers!


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

That step up looks super fun, Does that head tube angle feel alittle slack with that fork?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so jealous of your sahweet bike. It's mint! Great build and awesome dirt jump pictures! Thanks for posting it


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'm stoked on it.
White vendettas? Too much white for me.
The brake is a cheap ass Magura.
I lowered the fork already, it was too slack, I'll probably lower it more in the fall for the skatepark.
I'm not into the set-up on the rear wheel. I'm using the Outaw QR because it came with that or a 14mm axle. Any recommendations on a reasonably priced strong SS wheel?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

looks pretty good, subrubans are awsome


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can use a stepped axle to run a 10mm bolt-on with the Outlaw.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

sick build man!!!! 
i didn't realize your from SLC too. 

as for the azonic problem. i have the 12mm stepped down to 10mm if you want to give it a try. thats what i ran on my outlaws. it worked ok.

i sent you a pm. lets ride


----------



## toonces (Feb 13, 2004)

motts: what headset did you end up using on your build? i have the same frame and fork and it looks like a low-stack headset (which is what i was planning on using) might cause some problems.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful build!


----------

